# need help with custom shirt tab/labeling with heatpress



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I am trying use a heat press to transfer on the shirt/garment label (tags)

Do you guys know any vendors/websites where i can order custom shirt label so that i can heatpress them onto the inside of the shirt?

Also, I was wondering i it those will be same as plastisol transfers. If i just order from a site that offers plastisol transfers, can i just use that to make custom shirt tags? Or are they made of different inks/materials?

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## njbarbie815 (Aug 28, 2011)

most tagless garment labels (at least for cotton and cotton blends) are just plastisol transfers. 

i recommend Insta Graphic Systems (Insta Graphic Systems).

just as an advisory note: if you're selling these shirts, make sure that you are including all of the FTC required info (fabric content, country of origin, RN #, etc.) in your tagless label design


----------



## crystalsrus (May 9, 2012)

uncenshirt said:


> Hi, I am trying use a heat press to transfer on the shirt/garment label (tags)
> 
> Do you guys know any vendors/websites where i can order custom shirt label so that i can heatpress them onto the inside of the shirt?
> 
> ...












go to custom design page on crystalsrus and request your order.


----------

